
PS4: Homebrew and backups running on firmware 4.55, technical details coming soon - loppers92
http://wololo.net/2017/10/16/ps4-homebrew-backups-running-firmware-4-55-details-coming-soon-theres-catch/
======
cosarara97
Current PS3 versions can't be hacked, at least without hardware mods. I wonder
if that's because they are actually flawless, or just there is nobody trying
(or people who do try don't publish what they find). It nevertheless sounds
funny to me that the PS4 can be hacked while the PS3 can't.

~~~
mynameisvlad
No system is _actually flawless_. That's pretty much impossible. It's far more
likely the latter.

Apart from what acomjean mentioned already (which is definitely an influence),
the ROI on such a hack is pretty low. The PS4 was released 3-4 years ago and
the PS3 was discontinued anywhere from 1-3 years ago, both depending on your
region. In any case, it's an old system and people have moved on to newer and
shinier consoles.

The PS3 has also had hardware-less exploits in the past, CFWs were all the
rage. It's not like it's never been exploited or anything. The ECDSA private
key used for signing software was released, even.

------
spike021
I really miss the old PSP homebrew/hacking "scene". Met some very cool people
through it that I wouldn't have otherwise.

Would be super cool to see this blossom, but I'm guessing most if not all
exploits nowadays will be kept hidden.

~~~
synaesthesisx
Indeed - that was one of the most vibrant, active homebrew scenes I've had the
pleasure of participating in.

Ironically, I played more classic (SNES/PS1) and homebrew games than actual
PSP games on my device. Nevertheless PSP "hacks" are what got me into
exploring other types of hardware, and eventually jailbreaking iPhones when
they were first released. I used to participate on an IRC channel frequented
by George Hotz (geohot) and was present when the iPhone was finally
jailbroken. For a device that had no app store or games at the time, this was
a huge deal - and the homebrew scene quickly flourished.

I still get nostalgic thinking about how I'd spend my lunchtime in high school
playing Tap Tap Revolution or SNES emulators on my iPhone...

~~~
fapjacks
For me it was crouching in the bushes in my front yard at 3am chatting on IRC
with the PSP homebrew since I didn't have wifi, but my neighbors did. Very
nostalgic time for me.

------
jumpkickhit
I'd love to downgrade from 5. I use the web browser at times on my Pro, and
since 5 it's gone from speedy to so laggy and slow it's almost unusable.

